# "längerer" Pivotal Sattel ?



## jay-r1993 (12. April 2009)

Hallo,
habe mal eine Frage...
Sind die ganzen pivotal Sättel eigentlich in etwa gleich lang? Von der Breite unterscheiden sie sich ja, aber auch von der Länge? Weil auf 26" sieht so ein kurzer Sattel iwie komisch aus finde ich...
thx jay-r


----------



## RISE (12. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an. Die meisten Pivotal Slim Seats sind gleich, aber es gibt Abweichungen. Die Fit ECCD Pivotal Version könnte z.B. eine etwas andere Form haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (13. April 2009)

mir würde grade eine idee kommen....
ein thread namens ''Allgemeine Fragen''
wo dann alle seine fragen posten können?!


----------



## lennarth (13. April 2009)

heup schrieb:


> wo dann alle seine fragen posten können?!


----------



## Hertener (13. April 2009)




----------



## Stirni (13. April 2009)




----------



## RISE (13. April 2009)

Welches Rad bis maximal 300â¬ kÃ¶nnt ihr mir empfehlen?Mehr kann und will ich nicht ausgeben...

PS: Ãber so ein allgemeines Thema denke ich mal nach, kÃ¶nnte echt was sein.


----------



## qam (13. April 2009)

Man nennt es in anderen Foren auch "Kurze Fragen, kurze Antworten".


----------



## holmar (13. April 2009)

auf jeden fall besser als "lange fragen, blöde antworten"


----------



## gmozi (13. April 2009)

"Blöde Fragen, blöde Antworten" find ich am besten


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. April 2009)

Kauf die nen ganz normalen Pivotalsattel.
Federal, MacNeil, Kink, etc. haben da alle was im angebot.
Und das so kurze Sättel am MTB blöd aussehen finde ich ein Gerücht, ich finde es ist genau anders rum. Also die Pivotal Slim Seats dind doch alle relativ lang. Wenn du was längeres suchst musst du mal in der CrossCountryabteilung fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (18. April 2009)

dieser neue eclat prototyp sieht länger aus finde ich


----------



## holmar (18. April 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> "Blöde Fragen, blöde Antworten" find ich am besten



find ich auch nicht schlecht. falls es den thread irgendwann mal gibt, wird das mit sicherheit mein lieblingsthema


----------



## jay-r1993 (19. April 2009)

thx für die auf die Frage bezogenen Antworten!
Doch frage ich mich immer wieder, warum so viele Forumsmitglieder, auch wenn sie keine Ahnung haben, so oft sinnlose Kommentare posten müssen bspw. über die Platzierung eines Threads in der falschen Kategorie, der Überschrift, über Rechtschreib- bzw. Ausdrucksfehler oder über die Unwichtigkeit des Themas....


----------



## holmar (19. April 2009)

das liegt an unseren erbärmlichen leben, also brauchen wir irgendwas um uns die notwendige bestätigung zu holen. und für sowas ist ein anonymes forum wie dieses ja quasi ideal!


----------



## qam (19. April 2009)

Das hast du wunderbar ausgedrückt, holmar!

Wirst du nicht selbst eine dieser ominösen Personen, jay-r1993, wenn du diesen sinnlosen Kommentar postest?
Wie dem auch sei, teilweise ist es ehrlich gesagt einfach grauenvoll, wie manche Leute die deutsche Sprache verschandeln und verunstallten.
Und wozu gibt es verschiedene Kategorien oder Überschriften, wenn man sie einfach falsch benutzt? Dann kann man das Ganze auch gleich weglassen und einfach jede Frage und jede Antwort zusammen in einer einzigen Textdatei niederschreiben, am besten nicht mal chronologisch geordnet sondern einfach irgendwo, irgendwie. Ordnung muss doch irgendwo sein.

Mein Post zählt jetzt nicht mehr zu den sinnlosen Kommentaren, da ich eine Antwort auf deine Frage geliefert habe, was ja immerhin schon einmal etwas ist, auch wenn ich nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen konnte.

Nebenbei möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ein Thread "Allgemeine Fragen" (meiner Meinung nach wäre "Kurze Fragen,kurze Antworten" ein besserer Titel) eine gute Idee wäre und diese doch umgesetzt werden sollte. Falls ich einen Teil dazu beitragen kann/soll würde ich das auch machen und sei es nur einfach das Thema zu eröffnen. (Ich hoffe hier auf eine Antwort von RISE)

mfg qam


----------



## RISE (19. April 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Mein Post zählt jetzt nicht mehr zu den sinnlosen Kommentaren, da ich eine Antwort auf deine Frage geliefert habe, was ja immerhin schon einmal etwas ist, auch wenn ich nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen konnte.



Ein konstruktiver Beitrag zum Thema entschuldigt darauf folgende sinnlose Kommentare nicht. 
Ein "kurze Frage - kurze Antwort" Thema (das auch irgendwie anders heißen kann) finde ich auch eine gute Idee. Falls sich jemand berufen fühlt sich was zu überlegen wär das super. Kann auch gerne vorher mit mir abgesprochen werden (also nicht gleich das Thema eröffnen). Dann kann ich das auch anpinnen. 

Bevor jetzt noch weitere sinnlose Kommentare entstehen:

die meisten Pivotal Slim Sättel kommen aus dem gleichen Wer und unterscheiden sich nur im Aufdruck / Bezug / Muster. Es gibt einige Ausnahmen (Animal / Primo / Eclat und sicher auch andere), wobei ich zu wissen glaube, dass die Form des Eclat die identische zu "normalen" Pivotal Slim Sätteln ist und nur die Pivotalaufnahme etwas versetzt wurde. Der Fit ECCD Pivotal könnte etwas länger sein. Im Zweifelsfall einfach eine Email an den Hersteller schicken und nachfragen. Die sollten dir sagen können, ob und wie sich die Maße unterscheiden. 

-zu-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

